# Definition of A RACIST .....



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

*Rac·ist*

/ˈrāsəst/
_noun_
noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists*

1.
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.


"the party organizer was exposed as a racist"

(racially) discriminatory, racialist, prejudiced, bigoted, biased, intolerant, illiberal;
anti-Semitic
"a racist society"

_adjective_
adjective: *racist*

*showing or feeling discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, *

or believing that a particular race is superior to another.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"


----------

